# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Lets talk truck guns.

## hunter63

I'm not saying there is such a thing, but hypothetically speaking, what would you consider as a truck carry gun.

In certain parts of the country, rifle rack in the back window is standard equipment.
In other parts I sure it's regulated pretty well, as far as what you have on board.

I far as I know we are allowed to carry firearms as long as they are legally cased and not in reach of the people on board.

As vehicles do get broke into, stolen, burned up, my line of thinking is to carry something of low value to thieves, but may be valuable to you in a "away from home" situation".

This does not include any thing you happen to carry daily, on you, nor does it include anything you may be traveling with to from hunting, range or what ever.
This also does not include a BOB carry, either, unless you carry a BOB in your vehicle all the time.

For a long time my ideal TG would be the H&R SS 12 ga, and a assortment of ammo.

I did up grade my thinking, when a short barreled Mossberg 12 ga showed up, and wanting to provide a little bit more range and clout, a SKS showed up, as well.

Add to that a .22 pistol for foraging and I think I'm covered.

So my question would have to be, what do y'all consider more important if you were to carry your idea TG.
Foraging/varmint control?
Self protection from wild animals (four legged and two)?

One ideal TG or more?
Thoughts?

Added I relaize that this will vary from place to place, urban, wilderness and every thing between....so you might want to comment on why and general area.

----------


## Justin Case

Lever 30/30  !

----------


## Rick

I would never carrying anything that is just left in a vehicle. Nothing of value anyway. That glass isn't all that secure. It just keeps the honest folks out.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I would never carrying anything that is just left in a vehicle. Nothing of value anyway. That glass isn't all that secure. It just keeps the honest folks out.


Over here in the Bluegrass we just take it for granted that there is a gun in every truck/car/van/Jr's Hotwheel.  I think they give you one with your plates and title.

I used to do the shotgun logic thing for the truck, then I realized the one place where I would have the real chance of a long range shot would be in a serious situation on the interstate.  About 90% of my driving is on the highway.

I would really hate to have to sit and watch some road raged fool go from car to car popping nonlocal people at random until one of the KY folk got a lucky shot at him or me having to wait until he was in .22 or shotgun range.  Some places I can see for a couple of miles along the road.  You never get a shot like that in the woods.  The 91/30 has become my vehicle gun of late.  Scoped with some hardball and a box of sp I am set for defense or hunting either one.  $100 is about as cheap as a gun is going to come these days for something you don't have to take special care of.

My CCW goes in and out with me, but each vehicle has a backup pistol and extra ammo as well as the long gun, that stays in the vehicles.

----------


## DOGMAN

I've been rebuilding my arsenal this winter...currently I have a .223 lever action, a 12 ga sxs, and a 45 revolver in my main truck (rebuilding my fleet too)...

this way I can shoot road kill deer, gophers, bears or idiots that impede my travel...

----------


## Nutman

I would go with the 30-30 lever

----------


## klkak

> I've been rebuilding my arsenal this winter...currently I have a .223 lever action, a 12 ga sxs, and a 45 revolver in my main truck (rebuilding my fleet too)...
> 
> this way I can shoot road kill deer, gophers, bears or idiots that impede my travel...


Doesn't the word "kill" in "road kill deer" imply that the animal is already dead and therefore shooting it is, lets say "over kill"?

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> I would never carrying anything that is just left in a vehicle. Nothing of value anyway. That glass isn't all that secure. It just keeps the honest folks out.


I'm with you on this one. Police are also begining to ask if you have any weapons when they stop you now and don't need the hassle. I also feel I can put more firepower on thier *** using my cell phone to call the police.

----------


## MidWestMat

Single Shot 12 ga with a shell holder on the stock.  Holds a variety of rounds, 2 #4, 2 00Buck, 2 Slug.  Behind the seat not in the window so no mook is unduly tempted.  Varied loadout gives good versatility and the firearm is cheap and sturdy.

----------


## crashdive123

I do not leave a truck gun in my truck for some of the reasons stated, and no use really.  When I travel though, I will have a rifle with me.  I usually bring my Ruger Mini 30 Ranch Rifle.

----------


## welderguy

I used to have an old RG 38 that I kept in the glovebox about 20 years ago. Now I don't really see the point of a truck gun seeing as how I carry all the time anyways. Now if I did go back to carrying a truck gun it would have to be my 30/30.l

----------


## kyratshooter

> I'm with you on this one. Police are also begining to ask if you have any weapons when they stop you now and don't need the hassle. I also feel I can put more firepower on thier *** using my cell phone to call the police.


What's your response time 100 miles from WhiteHorse anyway?

Are you one of those urban Alaskans?  

Hard to believe us rural Kentuckians are better prepped than an Alaskan, urban or rural.  I though you guys were the "Last Frontier".  

That's the reason the cops ask about guns in Alaska, they expect the last frontiersmen to have guns!

You're letting your state down AS.  I am very disapointed.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> What's your response time 100 miles from WhiteHorse anyway?
> 
> Are you one of those urban Alaskans?  
> 
> Hard to believe us rural Kentuckians are better prepped than an Alaskan, urban or rural.  I though you guys were the "Last Frontier".  
> 
> That's the reason the cops ask about guns in Alaska, they expect the last frontiersmen to have guns!
> 
> You're letting your state down AS.  I am very disapointed.



I just carry weapons when I think I will need them. I don't always carry in the woods either, it depends where I'm going. Guns are just a tool for me and honestly use my chainsaw more but don't carry it with me all the time either. The flip side of that is if I do have a gun you can bet I plan on using it.

----------


## Rick

> I would really hate to have to sit and watch some road raged fool go  from car to car popping nonlocal people at random until one of the KY  folk got a lucky shot at him or me having to wait until he was in .22 or  shotgun range.  Some places I can see for a couple of miles along the  road.  You never get a shot like that in the woods.


That happen quite a bit in Kentucky does it? (snort, giggle)

----------


## hunter63

What is interesting to me, is simply that for as long as I can remember, MF carried a SS 12ga in the trunk of his car....Until I kinda took it over, and carried around in the trunk of my car like forever.
No body even thought about it, was just what most every one did.

Now if you were to pull into a high school parking lot, with as firearm, you might go to jail.

Did I ever use it for anything other than hunting, no, but it was there just like the flashlight, tire iron, jack, shovel, ax, chain, come-a- along, several hand tools and a set of coveralls.
No one called them selves a survivalist, prepper,.....Myself, I was just a high school kid that spent a lot of time kicking around in the brush, in between working ,going to school, and chasing girls.

I'm thinking the Nagant would be just the ticket for a low cost truck gun, little long, unless it's a M44 or M38, ...or the SKS.

----------


## Rick

That's probably true for everyone here that's a bit older. I had an old shotgun in the trunk of my car. It went to school as often as I did. Probably learned more, too. 

You'll have to lay the back seat down in the car if you want to put the Nagant in the trunk. You might have to fold down the front seat and roll down the passenger window, too.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

We also have condensation issues in Alaska making a vehicle a poor choice for weapon storage.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I have both a .30 carbine and a lever .357 trapper take down in the truck when I go outbacking.......

----------


## randyt

I have a ishapore .308 cut "sporterized smle, it can do the job. The .308 is a good round in my opinion although I feel there are lots of good rounds. Heck I even have a old carcano hanging around here.

It's a shame that a kid can't take a gun to school these days, it shows how far our society has fallen. When I was a kid I took my dads 50-110 winchester in for show and tell, by myself there was no adult supervision except for the teacher.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I could see the usefullness of a 50 BMG mounted on a roll bar.

----------


## Rick

For propulsion or defense? If the trucks light enough you could probably get 2 miles to the round. (I slay myself)

----------


## Batch

I carried a Mossberg 590 in my tool box in the bed of the truck for quite awhile. I was in my buddies shop and a shoot out happened in the road in front of the shop. I dropped to a hunch and drew my carry pistol. Then after the shooting stopped I made my way to my truck and got the 12 gauge. Even carrying self defense buck shot in the pipe and tube and slugs in the carrier. I don't really like the 20" gauge for a truck gun. Range even with slugs kinda sucks and buck shot gets off target quick.

I have a gun carrier installed under the back seat now. I think a 30-30 lever gun is the ticket. Though I am seriously thinking of either throwing my SGL21 in with one of my 30-30s or buying a cheaper ak and just leaving it in there with a shoulder bag for mags.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hmmm....a truck gun.


Well....that would depend on how big a truck you plan on shootin', and how close you can get to that truck. LOL

----------


## Winter

> I have both a .30 carbine and a lever .357 trapper take down in the truck when I go outbacking.......


.357 lever gun would be my choice, but, i don't have one and rarely travel armed. If I feel I need one, it'll be an AR shorty which I have.

I just think the lever gun in .357 is a good 100yd gun, is more politically correct, less desirable to thieves, and will function well neglected. I've seen rusty. old levers work great

----------


## DOGMAN

> Doesn't the word "kill" in "road kill deer" imply that the animal is already dead and therefore shooting it is, lets say "over kill"?


thats just my style...when I see something dead- I like to shoot it again. If I see someone who is down- I go kick them....thats just how I roll.  I'm the kind of guy that likes to take candy from a baby....

----------


## hunter63

> Hmmm....a truck gun.
> 
> 
> Well....that would depend on how big a truck you plan on shootin', and how close you can get to that truck. LOL


Well, now we are talking .44 mag at least, ala "Dirty Harry's Buick killer".
(Actually I was wondering if anyone would pick up on that line of thought, and I wasn't disappointed, LOL, although it took 23 posts)

----------


## bill452010

My Marlin Papoose.22 in floating case.Not a self defense weapon but part of my BOB always in my vehicle.

----------


## hunter63

I do realize that it's a possibility that many people wouldn't want to give out any details, no one need to know what I have and where........I go along with this line of thinking, as well. I hear ya.

The question was proposed as what might be considered IF such a thing was to be done.

It's interesting that so far the trend seems to be a practical tool rather than a AR, AK, MBR judging by the 30-30 being toward the top of the list.
I guessing the Zombie hunting isn't a top priority for most so far? Or at least not being talked about.

As the 30-30 is a popular cartridge, available in just about any old hardware store, gas station, even country store, along with the popular 30-06, this seems to be a real good choice.

I still prefer the 12 ga as a first choice, with .22 right behind it(or along with it), but for a medium to long range compact, practical tool I don't think you can do too much better than a 30-30.
Thats just my thoughts.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

When I was much younger, it seemed like around here every p/u truck had a 12 ga. and a 30-30 in the back window, as standard equipment. LOL

----------


## randyt

I'm thinking about revising my thoughts. I have a m1 garand and with its weight it would make a great truck gun.

----------


## shiftyer1

I carried a 12 ga for a long time,  then I switched to a 45/410 survivor rifle,  for the last 2 years it's been a marlin 60 that I bought for 25 bux all rusted up with a broken stock.  I cleaned it up, glued the stock and it serves it's purpose well,  and if it gets stolen or more beat up I won't cry.  I'd like to add a beat up 30-30 also but haven't had any luck finding one cheap.  I also would like to upgrade the .22 to something in 22 mag but it's not a necessity.

----------


## hunter63

> I carried a 12 ga for a long time,  then I switched to a 45/410 survivor rifle,  for the last 2 years it's been a marlin 60 that I bought for 25 bux all rusted up with a broken stock.  I cleaned it up, glued the stock and it serves it's purpose well,  and if it gets stolen or more beat up I won't cry.  I'd like to add a beat up 30-30 also but haven't had any luck finding one cheap.  I also would like to upgrade the .22 to something in 22 mag but it's not a necessity.


I have been thinking about the new Rossi Circirt Judge .45lc/410 as an option, or maybe the Savage Model 24 in .22mag/20ga, paired with .22/.22mag Ruger Single Six.
Hummmmm

----------


## aflineman

Normally I have a M24 Camper's Companion with me when I am traveling. I work far enough away from home that walking home woe take me awhile. I need something to help feed me along the way. It also comes in handy to have when I stay the weekend away. Got me a rabbit for the stew pot this evening. Hard to do that cleanly with my CCW.

----------


## kyratshooter

> That happen quite a bit in Kentucky does it? (snort, giggle)


This being in reference to the road raged fool going from car to car popping people:

Not in KY but I get over to Ohio and Indiana on occasion and it scares me to death.

One day this week we had a dude with an airsoft gun hold off the swat team for half a day over in Ohio.  Imagine what he could have done with a real gun?

In turn, the swat team fired 14 rounds at him and never scored a hit, so he did as well as the cops.

Score:

Ohio dufus with airsoft gun -  0
Ohio swat team with hi-tech armiment and "intense training" all paid for with your tax dollars - 0

----------


## rebel

Besides the range challenge, that's why I got a 91/30.  It's cheap and it goes through 1/4 inch steel like butter.

----------


## shiftyer1

hunter63,  is that the revolving rifle?  I seem to remember hearing some negative things about them.  I don't recall what it was though.

----------


## rebel

I guess it depends on your perceived threat, would you need it for wilderness or urban survival.

----------


## hunter63

> hunter63,  is that the revolving rifle?  I seem to remember hearing some negative things about them.  I don't recall what it was though.


Yes, you are correct, and although I haven't heard much of anything about them, I just happen to have one, due to winning one in a Ducks Unlimited Dinner raffle, awhile back.
Would I have bought one? Probably not, as I can't see where it would do either job, rifle/shotgun very well.
So, I can't really say, yet as I haven't tried it out.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...dge-.410-.45lc

----------


## hunter63

> I guess it depends on your perceived threat, would you need it for wilderness or urban survival.


I agree, intended use would be a deciding factor, and by responses so far seem to be a forging tool first,... protection, secondary, just looking at make/model/cal/ga, suggestions.

My line of thinking would be mostly forging.........

----------


## lucznik

> We also have condensation issues in Alaska making a vehicle a poor choice for weapon storage.


You know, I didn't ever think I would have condensation issues, seeing as how I live in the so-called "High Desert" and all.  "Relative humidity" is basically a joke it's always so dry.  So, I used to carry a little single shot 12-gauge for impromptu bunny-hunting trips.  Then, during the winter, I got a bit of a surprise.  I would invariably track snow into my truck which would later, as things warmed up, melt and then turn to water vapor.  So, even though their was no moisture in the ambient air, in my truck there was a bit of a micro-climate which ended up developing rust on my gun (and some of my tools).  I was lucky enough to discover it before any real damage was done and I don't leave a gun in the car anymore.

----------


## glockcop

I'll jump in on this one too. My vote is a 30/30 or .357 lever. They are inexpensive off the used rack and can get most any problem solved. Caliber would be a consideration depending on your environment and envisioned purpose. Either will take up to medium/large game and bad guys equally well. The 30/30 may be the ticket for a little more reach on the coyote that lingers "out yonder" or that tough old boar hog tearing up the garden. The .357 with round nose 38's might make a good jack rabbit/coon gun when opportunity arises. So many choices,....such limited space behind the seat.

----------


## EdD270

My truck gun is an old, cheap, single shot 12-ga shotgun with 20" barrel and some shells on the stock. I carry it in a case under the seat, or if in the city I put it in the tool box in the bed to minimize risk of theft.

----------


## Highhawk1948

I carry a Marlin 1894, .22 magnum lever action rifle in my truck.  Put it in the front seat in the morning and bring it back in at night.  If I have to park my truck in town I will throw a saddle blanket over it. I am usually never too far from my vehicle.  I also carry a revolver on me but to reach out and touch a coyote or wild hog I need the scoped rifle.  Both of those species are all over florida. A lot of people like the .17, or the .22-250, and the .223 for this. The hogs are tearing up our pastures and the coyotes are eating our barn cats.  I don't carry it for self defense but I guess I could use it the circumstances were right.


Ride, Shoot Straight, and Speak the Truth.   Teddy R.

----------


## Rick

Can you take a hog with a .22 magnum? Yeah, I know it's all about shot placement but still. I really don't know it just seems like a wild hog is a pretty big, mean, tough animal.

----------


## Highhawk1948

I like to shot them thru the ears but will put a couple in their chests if I don't have the shot.  Not much on eating them anymore but always someone around who wants it.  You are right thu, I wouldn't want to try and stop one that was heck bent to get me at close range.  Only had one come after me and it was while I was turkey hunting in a swamp.  I put a load of 6's in his face at about 15 feet.  He went sideways and I never saw him again.

I'm sure you have seen the videos of hunting them from a helicopter in Texas. they have caused millions of dollars worth of damage to crops and pastures. We have them just as bad down here.  We need to shoot all we can.

----------


## xj2000

Here in MI a "truck gun" is highly illegal unless it is in a locked case in the cargo area of the truck with the ammo far away from the gun and your only transporting it to and from a gun range.  But I'm not sure why it would be beneficial to pack a truck gun unless you're worried about a sudden apocalypse or something.  The most effective use of a 'protection' gun is to carry.  If approached by a mugger, are going to say "hang on a sec while I go into the trunk for something"?  And if it is in the front seat like some states allow, how quickly are you going to be able to bring it up?

----------


## Batch

> Here in MI a "truck gun" is highly illegal unless it is in a locked case in the cargo area of the truck with the ammo far away from the gun and your only transporting it to and from a gun range.  But I'm not sure why it would be beneficial to pack a truck gun unless you're worried about a sudden apocalypse or something.  The most effective use of a 'protection' gun is to carry.  If approached by a mugger, are going to say "hang on a sec while I go into the trunk for something"?  And if it is in the front seat like some states allow, how quickly are you going to be able to bring it up?


A long gun in a truck allows you the advantage of having a long gun if the need arise. It would not be of use when being robbed yourself. But, if you needed the ability to respond with ability to shoot at a greater range.

Several of the mass shootings have had people try and stop the shooter with a handgun. A handgun is a bad choice against a long gun or as the saying goes, "Hand guns are for fighting to get to your long gun."

We set up steel targets at 25, 40, 60 and 80 yards yesterday. Most people have a hard time hitting a 12" plate consistently ay 25 yards. But, you get a decent long gun in and you'll see a huge difference. Doesn't matter what your trying to shoot. It is much easier accomplished with a long gun.

This is a bad video of my friend shooting at a small canister of tannerite zip tied to the handle of a gallon water jug yesterday. I don't know how to rotate the video. I took it with my phone. But. if you look closely in the background you can see the steel targets spread out. Though our paper target blocks one of the homemade gongs.

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...=VIDEO0018.mp4

----------


## Highhawk1948

When a pistol is not the right choice.  As in shooting coyotes at a distance, hogs tearing up you pastures, shooting a cow to butcher, wild dogs, rabid raccoons, etc.  Most people are better with a rifle than a pistol, so they ought to carry one.  Now if you live in the urban areas I guest you wouldn't need one, and a pistol is what you should have.  I beleive that rifles are offense, and pistols are defense.  (When I say pistol I am talking the old way -  it means a semi-auto or revolver)

----------


## Survival Guy 10

I empited a 25 rd 22 lr clip on a small hog and she was done

----------

